# Snuff...



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

for those who do not normally check out the RIP section...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/379735-rip-snuff.html



N


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

God bless her and *hugs* for you, i hope there is a a way to get her up here to see Catherine.
So sorry hun.


----------



## Ratties_6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Im sorry. She was a beautiful girl.

Deepest sympathies. 

xx


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

What can I say, Nerys I am so sorry to be reading this, my heart goes out to you, I know we do not see eye to eye all the time but you know where I am.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

cheers guys...

am supposed to be at work at the moment, not good to be serving up dinners in tears though, so good job i have a 10 minute break...:blush:

it will be a long long time before i can even think, let alone talk, about her without a large lump in my throat..

she had three sons this year, one of whom went to a close friend of mine, one of whom i will be keeping (no suprise there!) and the third who is, in theory, for sale... but my god its going to have to be one hell of a special home that he goes to. i know someone expressed interest in him, but the words Over and My Dead Body sprang to mind on that particular home!

on a more serious note, i do also need to check out PM results on snuff, to see whether its advisable to get her sons castrated.. one already has been, the one i keep i would love to breed from, to carry on her line, but with her dropping as suddenly as she did, i would like to know what caused it before i breed from her line. if for instance, she had some sort of heart problem, then it would be a bad move to carry on her line no matter how much i loved her and would love to be able to..

thanks to everyone for their thoughts, there is a skunk shaped hole in my heart that nothing will ever quite fill like she did, although the other skunks here are doing their best to try!

Nerys

(lou - ta hon... *hugs* i would have called you to let you know, but no longer have your number..and only have very intermitant www access at the moment)


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I've already sent my condolences but here they are again. Hugs from us all and lots of furry hugs as well. 

Thinking of you, take care and remember the good times you had with Snuff.

With love

Sallie, John, Jake, Nicky, Chloe and all of the animals xxxxx


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

sorry for your loss, so sad to hear she died young 
stu


----------



## sashcan (Sep 17, 2009)

nerys im so sorry for your loss 

sarah


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Have already said im sorry and how sad it is, she was loved and known by so many people!

r.i.p snuff


----------



## cato4eva (Dec 29, 2008)

ur post made me cry im so sorry for u she looks soo cute rip snuff


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh sory to hear about snuff...she was gorgeous..


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Nerys Hun,

I am so very sorry. RIP dear little Snuff. 

Missing speaking to you Hun.  Life is not the same without a little bit of you coming into it now and again.  

Thinking about you and what life is throwing your way, and hoping for a catch up when you feel ready.

Fond Love,

Mo.xxxxx


----------



## mrsTeegsta (Feb 26, 2009)

aww i am so sorry to hear that hun never met little snuff but she looks a darling and will be missed by thousands im sure......... im actually crying now 

R.I.P SNUFF XXX


----------

